# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Βlue faced parrot finch

## tonis!

Προσφατα πηγα στο συνοικιακο μας πετ σοπ να αγορασω τροφες και ειδα ενα bleu faced parrot finch.Το ειχε μαζι με ζεμπρακια και τον ρωτησα τιμη μου λεει 16 ευρω (μαλλον νομιζε οτι ηταν ζεμπρακι)δεν εχασα την ευκαιρια και το αγορασα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!το εχω σε κλουβι μονο του (καραντινα)και το ταιζω οτι ταιζω και τα ζεμπρακια μου.Εψαξα πληροφοριες αλλα δεν αρκεστηκα ετσι θα ηθελα να μου πειτε εσεις οτι ξερετε και πανω απο ολα θα ηθελα να μαθω την πραγματικη του τιμη...Ευχαριστω! :Anim 18:  :Anim 18:

----------


## zack27

Καλως το δεχτηκες!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

με γεια το καινουριο σου φιλαρακι! Αυτα που ξερω εγω κ οχι απο προσωπικη εμεπιρια οτι η τιμη τους ειναι γυρω στα 30 με 50 ευρω κ οτι αναπαραγονται πολυ δυσκολα, πιο δυσκολα κ απ τα gouldians...κ παλι σου λεω απ οτι εχω ακουσει...οχι απο προσωπικη εμπειρια! Είναι πανεμορφα παντως!!

----------


## ria

εισαι πολυ τυχερος..ειδικα που το βρηκες και σε τετοια τιμη μιας και η κανονικη του ειναι περιπου στα 45 ευρω..εγω πετυχαινω συνεχεια με την κοκκινη μασκα σε καποια πετ..μην σε ανησυχει χρειαζεται περιπου την ιδια διαχειρηση με τα ζεμπρα!αν εχεις ορεξη υπαρχει εδω ενα καλο αρθρο που μπορεις να μεταφρασεις:  
http://www.finchsociety.org/fsa/blue/blue.htm
αν τυχει και ξαναβρεις θα σου προτεινα να του παρεις και μια παρεουλα..να το χαιρεσαι και παλι!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τονη βάλε  φωτογραφία να το δούμε και να το θαυμάσουμε .Να σου ζήσει.

----------


## Windsa

Τυχεροοος!!! Μπραβο που δεν εχασες την ευκαιρια!!!! ))) ΝΑ σου ζησει!

----------


## BeHappy

Καλορίζικο Αντώνη... όντως πολύ καλή η κίνησή σου να το πάρεις... αν του βρεις και παρεάκι, πιστεύω ότι το καλύτερο!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπωπω,το βρηκες σε εκπληκτικη τιμη ε;

Να σου ζησει,και στο μελλον........να του παρεις ενα ταιρι να δεις και μωρακια!!!  :Happy:

----------


## tonis!

λοιπον,εχω πολλα πραγματα να σας πω,πρωτα απο ολα ειναι λογικα αρσενικο(συμφωνα με το μεγεθος της μασκας του)γεννημενο το 2010 στην Νορβηγια στο αριστερο του ποδι εχει ενα ροζ πλαστικο δακτυλιδι τι ρολο παιζει αυτο???Σε λιγο καιρο θα του αναζητησω ταιρι ελπιζωνα βρω ευκολα...του εβαλα αυγο και κεχρι (το αυγο τοχρειαζεται πολυ αποτι διαβασα λογω ζωικης πρωτεινης)αλα το προβλημα ειναι οτι ειναι αγριο δηλαδη μολις πλησιαζω το κλουβι χτυπιεται ελπιζω να παραδειγματιστει απο τα ζεμπρακια μου που ειναι σχετικα ημερα,μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο???

----------


## Marilenaki

Ειναι πανεμορφο!!!!!!! Να σου ζησει Αντωνη!

----------


## ria

ειναι κουκλακι για το φυλο θα σιγουρευτεις αν ξεκινησει να κελαηδα και λιγο..και μενα για αρσενικο μου φαινεται οσον αφορα την μασκα..σιγα σιγα θα σε συνηθισει..πηγαινε κοντα του μιλα του με τον καιρο θα καταλαβει οτι δεν χρειαζεται να χτυπιεται..ειναι πολυ ειρηνικα πουλακια εχω διαβασει οτι μπορουν να συμβιωσουν και με αλλα στο ιδιο μεγεθος ζεμπρα,κοινωνικους σπινους κτλ σε μεγαλη κλουβα..

----------


## tonis!

και εγω διαβασα οτι ειναι ειρηνικα πουλια,γιαυτο σκεφτηκα σε περιπτωση που δεν του βρω ταιρι να το βαλω σε κλουβι με ζεμπρακια χωρις βεβαια να το αναπαραγω!Επισης διαβασα οτι τρελαινονται  για μπανιο,ποτε να του ξεκινησω?

----------


## ria

αντωνη μπανιο να του ξεκινησεις αμεσα αρκει να ειναι προστατευμενο απο ρευματα..θα δεις μεγαλη διαφορα και στο πτερωμα αν του παρεχεις σχεδον καθημερινα..σε 10-15 μερες θα ειναι αγνωριστος...χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρη νομιζω οτι μπορει να ζευγαρωσει και με θυληκο με κοκκινη μασκα..ετσι και αλλιως βγαινουν σε πολλους συνδιασμους χρωματων απ οτι ειδα..απλα εχουν ενα θεμα νομιζω με τις πολυ χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες..αν και ολα τα παραδεισια μιας και προερχονται απο ζεστες χωρες εχουν θεμα με τις χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες..

----------


## ria

και ενα βιντεακι που κανουν μπανακι:

----------


## kdionisios

Ρια τα δικα μου red faced δεν εχουν κανει ουτε μια φορα μπανιο! Δεν ξερω γιατι!
Κι εγω διαβασα οτι λατρευουν το νερο και θα κανουν μπανιο ακομη και τις πιο κρυες ημερες του χειμωνα αν εχουν νερο διαθεσιμο. Τα δικα μου μαλλον γουσταρουν την μπιχλα! χαχαχα...τι να πω!!!!!

----------


## tonis!

Kατα 99% ειναι αρσενικο το ακουσα και να κελαηδα(εχει ωραια φωνουλα)το φτερωμα του πραγματικα φαινεται καπως και του δινω πολυβιταμινες αυριο το μεσημερι θα του  βαλω μπανακι!τα ζεμπρακια μου τα βαζω σε κλειστω χωρο οταν η θερμοκρασια πεφτει στους 15-16 βαθμους το ιδιο ισχυει και με αυτο??επισης ξερει κανεις τι ειναι αυτο το ροζ δακτυλιδι?

----------


## ria

ναι λογικα το ιδιο ισχυει και με αυτο στην θερμοκρασια..το ροζ δαχτυλιδι ειναι μαλλον αναγνωριστικο φυλου ειχε πολλα και εβαλε πλαστικους δαχτυλιους για να τα ξεχωρισει!!!!!!

----------


## Windsa

Τα ζεβρακια είναι λίγο πιο αντεκτικα από αλλα finches...αλλα πιστεύω μέχρι 17-15 βαθμούς είναι καλά...αλλα όταν θα είναι πιο κρύο βαλε τα μέσα.

....και πες στον πετσοπά να φέρει και αλλα τέτοια "ζεβράκια"... θα του βρείς πολλούς πελάτες )))

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Κανε απο τωρα παραγγελια γιατι θελω κι εγω 2 ζευγαρακια απο αυτα τα ζεβρακια...

Ρια απιστευτη η μπανιερα.Εγω εχω αυτη την κλασσικη που πουλανε....Που βρισκουμε μια τετοια?

----------


## warlock

Ζηλεύω...είναι θαυμασιο !!!Να σου ζήσει !

----------


## tonis!

δεν το εχω ακουσει να κελαηδα ακομη, πως περιπου ειναι το κελαηδιμα του;;Μεχρι τωρα μονο φωνουλες βγαζει αν και η μασκα του διχνει οτι ειναι αρσενικο...θα δουμε!!

----------


## douke-soula

εχει φοβερα χρωματα !!!!

να το χαιρεσαι Αντωνη

----------


## tonis!

καλησπέρα παιδιά.Το πουλάκι όσο πάει και ομορφαίνει αν και ακόμα με φοβάται,το θέμα μου είναι οτι δεν το έχω ακούσει ακόμη να κελαηδά...η μάσκα του μοιαζει με αρσενικού αλλα απο τραγούδι τιποτα...θελω να του αγοράσω ένα ταίρι απο εκτροφέα αλλα δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να πάρω αρσενικό ή θηλυκό!!Τα φώτα σας!

----------

